# Coconut Oil and Alzheimer's Disease



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2012)

I take a spoonful of unrefined extra virgin coconut oil daily for health benefits, including memory and the aging brain.  Here's an article that may be of interest...http://www.healthyfellow.com/208/coconut-oil-and-alzheimers-disease/


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 28, 2012)

That's really interesting, never heard of that before... I'm not sure if I could just eat a spoonful of any kind of oil daily... I hate the oily feeling in my mouth.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2012)

It tastes good to me.  Sometimes I put it in my morning coffee, or into herbal tea...not bad.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 28, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> It tastes good to me.  Sometimes I put it in my morning coffee, or into herbal tea...not bad.



Ahh yeah that'd make sense haha, I might have to pick some up next time I go shopping  no harm from taking it


----------



## marshell08 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow i tried it . its really nice and good for our health. Thanks


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2015)

*84 Year Old Losing His Mind Recovers with Coconut Oil*

Another example of coconut oil helping with Alzheimer's Disease or dementia. More here. 


*Feeling Helpless and Scared, Unable to Button His Own Shirt, Elderly Man Admits Himself to Hospital*

My father at 84 years old had an unexplainable experience happen to him about 9 months ago.

He woke up disoriented and was unable to button his shirt or zip up his pants, he also had a hard time trying to figure out what he wanted to say. He is always very busy and takes great care of his 75 chickens and 5 cats, he loves taking care of them.

When he tried explaining to me what was happening to him he was very frightened, it was a bit scary for me too seeing this first hand and feeling helpless asking myself,“What can I do?”

​*Daughter Feeds Him Coconut Oil – Man Makes Full Mental Recovery!*

He didn’t even want to have anything to do with the chickens or cats for about 5 days. He was getting really worried and was even beginning to think this was the end of his life, when we got him to the hospital he said that he wouldn’t be coming back out.


*I gave him 1 huge teaspoon full of coconut oil 3 different times in a very small cup with warm juice so that the coconut oil would melt, he drank the juice very willingly*. At the hospital_ the doctors couldn’t find anything wrong with him.

_
My sisters and I believe that the coconut oil helped him recover quickly. Something was going on in his brain, we don’t know what and the doctors didn’t know either.


The great news is that it hasn’t happened again, my father feels strong and healthy at 85 years old.


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 15, 2016)

When my mom found out she had Alzheimer's, she began take coconut oil. It didn't do a thing unfortunately. My brother started giving mom some extra vitamin b 6 and within a few weeks her appetite improved and she was doing a little bit better mentally and started knowing who I was when she saw me. (before she had no idea who I was). A miracle, fluke, meds, dumb luck, or a combination of all three? We don't know but that's why she will continue under this routine, it's working for now. (plus her still living in her home and not a nursing home helps).


----------



## AprilT (Jan 15, 2016)

I use coconut oil daily, but only topically, otherwise, it gives me a bad case of diarrhea, even the coconut milk causes this issue..  I love it as a moisturizer for body and hair of which I use as often as possible and make use of it for removing my eye makeup as well it's also in my castile liquid bath soap.  Love the stuff, just can't eat as a supplement.  I do use coconut flour occasionally though for baking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2017)

*Study Shows Coconut Helps with Dementia/Memory Loss*

I was taking a tablespoon daily but as with many of my supplements I've been slacking, need to start up again and stick with it.  Coconut oil is not only good for memory but so many things.  https://coconutoil.com/study-coconut-oil-improves-memory-and-brain-function/




> In our age of science as the new religion and science experts are the  high priests, empirical evidence is considered anecdotal and dismissed  or marginalized. Coconut oil has a lot of empirical evidence showing how  it prevents or reverses dementia, which some consider diabetes 3 or  diabetes of the brain.
> 
> No matter now many of these stories surface, mainstream media  constantly refers to experts who insist on demanding studies only. It  seems the medical field needs to know how something works with detailed  explanations rather than relying on the observable empirical fact that  people using coconut oil can prevent or recover from dementia and other  neurological issues.
> 
> There are many empirical episodes of improving memory and slowing or  reversing dementia with coconut oil that are dismissed as “anecdotal.”  Fortunately there are increasing scientific studies that corroborate the  many remarkable testimonies of recovering from dementia to perhaps  convince naysayers of coconut oil’s health and healing properties.


----------



## applepie_luvr (Feb 15, 2017)

I've tried the spoon full of oil route. It's gross and not for me. I'll take my oil in some deep fried doughnuts please.


----------



## Redlo Nosrep (Feb 15, 2017)

Many thanks for this thread, SeaBreeze! I've heard of the health benefits but have been lazy about getting started. You've motivated me. :excitement:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2017)

Your welcome Redlo, I also did some oil pulling for awhile but didn't continue it, healthy for teeth and gums.  This is the kind I use, I like it because it lists the percentage of Medium Chain Triglycerides on the label, I'm sure there's better ones that are more expensive out there, but I can buy this locally and it seems to be a quality brand.  More info on product here.  https://www.swansonvitamins.com/natures-way-efagold-coconut-oil-32-oz-solid-oil?otherSize=NW652


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 15, 2017)

There is a whole book written about  AD and coconut oil. it was written by a Dr whose husband was diagnosed, just one of the many books I read on the disease. I put my husband on it as soon s I read it when he was in  the second stage but it had no effect on the progress. After 6 months I stopped. The claims in the book were a bit over the top I felt, anyway it is not a book I recommend to folks .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2017)

Jeannine, I'm sorry your husband's condition was too far advance to have any beneficial effect at all.  How much were you giving him daily, and for how long before you abandoned the effort? 

 I think it's best to use the coconut oil as I'm doing in a preventative manner, but if I were to show the signs of serious dementia, I would want my husband to make a serious effort with the oil and other natural alternatives before giving up.  Maybe if started early enough, some improvement can be noticed, I would at least want hope for that.  Although I lost my Aunt to Alzheimer's, I was young and had no involvement with her care at all, so I have no real hands on experience like you do.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 16, 2017)

He was only in the second stage when I used it, he was still driving at that point.

I don't remember how much it was what was advised in the book, we also used it for stir fry , baking etc so he got quite a lot. I stopped after about 6 months.

 What I used was the very best I could get my hands on too, it was unrefined I remember


----------

